# Sink Covers



## 108366

I wish to increase the kitchen worksurface space in our Chausson welcome 85 2006 vintage (old shape).
On some models in the new Chuasson range smoke glass sink covers are fitted , similar to that fitted over the hob.
Is it possible to retro fit, if so please advise.
Alternatively I've thought of trying to locate a wooden insert which would double up as a chopping board,any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Spacerunner

June uses a nylon chopping board with non-slip rubber ends to cover the sink. She says it works fine, we got it from tesco's as part of a 2 piece set, very cheap too.


----------



## sturdaa

Hi,

I managed to make a chopping board\sink cover that works perfectly.

All you need to do is:

1) Buy a £7.99 chopping board from Ikea - these are already oil treated.
2) Cut the board to the diameter of your sink with a jigsaw - I used a piece of scrap shelving to test my measurements.
3) Use a router to remove the underside edge so that it locates in the sink, and won't slide out when on the move.


----------



## ingram

So, that's about £50 of diesel for the Ikea round trip, £8 for the board, £30 for a jigsaw, about £80 for the router .... I make that £168: oh! and then there's lunch for two in Ikea; £10? and about at least £50 on things I didn't know we needed while we are there ............  

Harvey


----------



## geraldandannie

On the other hand, it might justify the purchase of a router - and then think of all the other things you could do with it :wink:

Gerald who, one of these days, will get a router of his own


----------



## motorman

*sink cover*

Just been to B&Q got a wooden round sink cover/chopping board (£13.95) that fits perfectly and when oiled looks really good as though meant for it.
David


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: sink cover*



motorman said:


> Just been to B&Q got a wooden round sink cover/chopping board (£13.95) that fits perfectly and when oiled looks really good as though meant for it.
> David


Wow!! Off to B&Q. What department were they in and what oil do I need to treat it?


----------



## 96299

*Re: sink cover*



Spacerunner said:


> motorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been to B&Q got a wooden round sink cover/chopping board (£13.95) that fits perfectly and when oiled looks really good as though meant for it.
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Off to B&Q. What department were they in and what oil do I need to treat it?
Click to expand...

Hi

I used a product called skidd or skydd oil which I got from Ikea for £2.99


----------



## Spacerunner

Chigman

Thanks but found some teak oil in the shed and used that. Label on the packaging said to use any veg oil except olive oil.

PS. I think the sink in our Chausson is a standard circular one. Therefor other people might like to check to see if these covers will fit their sinks if they need one.


----------



## HarleyDave

Careful - some of these oils are not suitable if contact with food is likely.

I think Liberon is OK - you can get it from Brewers.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 96299

HarleyDave said:


> Careful - some of these oils are not suitable if contact with food is likely.
> 
> I think Liberon is OK - you can get it from Brewers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


The skydd oil that I mentioned is totaly safe for food prep.

steve


----------



## 96299

Here ya go..LINK

steve


----------



## motorman

*sink cover*

They are where the s/steel sinks are, we used vegetable oil as stated on the packaging. The B&Q code in their Kitchen book of Price and Range Guide, page 143 is 5016182139990 and the price is £13.48 but cheaper for OAPs on Wednesdays!! David


----------



## steve149

Just wanted to say thanks for the pointer to B&Q. Been loking for a cover/chopping board and never thought to try B&Q. Fits our Euramobil perfectly. Standard Sunflower oil is all I used seems to work fine! I discovered this thread through a google search which is also ironic since I lurk here fequently.


----------

